# Cold Water Killing my Angelfish?!



## Toaster

I have a 30 gallon community tank. I keep their water at 72-74 degrees. Last night the heater broke and I didn't notice until this afternoon. By that time, the water temperature had dropped to 65 degrees. Now my angelfish is laying upside down in the corner underneath the replacement heater. He's tried to swim a few times but doesn't seem to be able. Is he going to be ok? I have no idea what I can do for him. Please help! I've had him for almost 5 years


----------



## susankat

Sorry to say this but don't think he will make it. You need to keep the water at about 78 for tropicals.


----------



## snail

All you can do is let him warm up slowly with the new heater and hope for the best.


----------



## Rob72

Wish You the best for your angel


----------



## meBNme

Yeah, I just bought two scats, placed them in my grow out tank, the heater stopped working.

Wake up to one dead and the other dying.
Water temp was 70.

I keep my 150g at 80 degrees.
It also has two pearl-scale angels.


----------



## majerah1

Toaster,hows the angel?Did he make it?


----------



## sivakv

If you start getting temp up, you might save him.


----------



## Summer

Hoping for the best!


----------



## ArtyG

You have been bit by the single heater curse : all your eggs in one basket. First, angelfish need 79-80 Fahrenheit as do most Amazon basin native fish. Unless you are keeping White Clouds (Tanichthys albonubes) and goldfish you need the heat. Second, you and your fish would be better served by buying two 50 or 75 watt heaters rather than one 100 or 125 watt heater so if one of them stops working, and they all do eventually, the other will keep temp for you. I bought an Aqueon heater at Petsmart last week that instead of having just a red pilot light to show it's working also switches to a green light when its at rest so you know at a glance when its died or been left unplugged, etc. Not cheap but I like the concept.


----------

